# калачики, пупастый



## az09

пожалуйста, помогите мне понять смысл - "пупастым" и "калачиках": 

Со ступеньки встал и пошел, с выпученным серым, *пупастым* животом, мужского пола младенец, ковыляя на *калачиках* и стараясь нести зараз три апельсина, неизменно один роняя, пока сам не упал, и тогда мгновенно у него все отняла тремя руками девочка с тяжелым ожерельем вокруг смуглой шеи и в длинной, как у цыганки, юбке. 

Спасибо вам.


----------



## Rosett

az09 said:


> ковыляя на *калачиках* и стараясь нести зараз три апельсина...


I think
it is a casually deformed "на карачках," the way Nabokov alludes to a toddler's "р/л" pronunciation trouble from his own childhood.


----------



## az09

Rosett said:


> I think
> it is a casually deformed "на карачках," the way Nabokov alludes to a toddler's "р/л" pronunciation trouble from his own childhood.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Maroseika

I'm afraid карачки is impossible here, because на карачках means 'on all fours', while here the kid is toddling on foot and is holding oranges in his hands.
I think калачики refer to the parenthetic legs (калачик < калач -  ring-shaped loaf).
Пупастый живот - belly with protruding navel. The kid's belly is protruding (выпученный живот) and topped with a navel (пупастый).
Protruding belly and parenthetic legs are symptoms of rickets.

Пупастый is not a standard word, just an occasionalism, formed by the model: брюхо - брюхастый, глаза - глазастый, бровь - бровастый.


----------



## az09

Maroseika said:


> I'm afraid карачки is impossible here, because на карачках means 'on all fours', while here the kid is toddling on foot and is holding oranges in his hands.
> I think калачики refer to the parenthetic legs (калачик < калач -  ring-shaped load).
> Пупастый живот - belly with protruding navel. The kid's navel is probably protruding because the very belly is protruding.
> Protruding belly and parenthetic legs are symptoms of rickets.


Спасибо вам.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> I'm afraid карачки is impossible here, because на карачках means 'on all fours', while here the kid is toddling on foot and holding oranges in hands.
> I think калачики refer to the parenthetic legs (калачик < калач -  ring-shaped loaf).  Protruding belly (пупастый живот) and parenthetic legs are symptoms of rickets.


There is no sufficient medical evidence for such conclusions.
Nabokov's style is quite eloquent and evident, on the other hand.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> There is no sufficient medical evidence for such conclusions.


Sure, it was just my wild guess. But I hope you will agree, that карачки cannot be referred to someone holding oranges in his hands?

I think it's worth to add, that in his own translation of this novel Nabokov has interpreted на калачиках as 'bowlegged'. As for пупастый, he has chosen to omit it at all.


----------



## Q-cumber

Как же он мог ползти на карачках, позвольте узнать, неся при этом три апельсина? 

Привожу цитату из английской версии рассказа: "A pantless infant of the male sex, with a taut mud-grey little belly, jerkily stepped down from a doorstep and waddled off, bowlegged, trying to carry three oranges at once, but continuously dropping the variable third, until he fell himself...


----------



## rusita preciosa

Interesting... In the English version the belly is taut:  very flat and firm, the opposite of выпученный.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Как же он мог ползти на карачках, позвольте узнать, неся при этом три апельсина?
> 
> Привожу цитату из английской версии рассказа: "A pantless infant of the male sex, with a taut mud-grey little belly, jerkily stepped down from a doorstep and waddled off, bowlegged, trying to carry three oranges at once, but continuously dropping the variable third, until he fell himself...


По поводу трёх апельсинов: вы дальше бы почитали-то...
Это Набоков, а не Большая Медицинская Энциклопедия: сплошная аллегория и интенсивная ассоциативная работа мозга.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Пупастый is not a standard word, just an occasionalism, formed by the model: брюхо - брюхастый, глаза - глазастый, бровь - бровастый.


Пупастый = с пупком навыкате.
192 - Энциклопедиум
enc.biblioclub.ru/termin/23610170_192
Ср. _*пупастый*_ «с глазами навыкате»


rusita preciosa said:


> Interesting... In the English version the belly is taut:  very flat and firm, the opposite of выпученный.


..and also "little."
The belly itself can be either flat, or protruding, with that, ignored in translation. It is already said: "выпученный".
But this is just a mere word.

The English version is kind of flat in general and is far from being identical with the Russian prototype. You can't rely on it, searching for parallel wording.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Sure, it was just my wild guess. But I hope you will agree, that карачки cannot be referred to someone holding oranges in his hands?


No, I don't agree. One can crawl on his arms and knees while holding oranges, one in each hand.
Also, младенец is not an infant or a toddler that is able to walk. Младенец is able to crawl, at his best, only.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> No, I don't agree. One can crawl on his arms and knees while holding oranges, one in each hand.
> Also, младенец is not an infant or a toddler that is able to walk. Младенец is able to crawl, at his best, only.



Это всё-таки простой ребёнок, а не цирковой актёр.  А уж "*ковылять *на карачках" не смог бы и циркач. Вы же не станете утверждать, что "ковылять" может быть истолковано как "ползти"? Из перевода очевидно, что под "калачиками" автор имел в виду О-образные ноги малыша. 

P.S. Вы с кем по-английски все разговариваете? Вопрос был, вроде, на русском языке задан...


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Это всё-таки простой ребёнок, а не цирковой актёр.  А уж "*ковылять *на карачках" не смог бы и циркач. Вы же не станете утверждать, что "ковылять" может быть истолковано как "ползти"? Из перевода очевидно, что под "калачиками" автор имел в виду О-образные ноги малыша.
> 
> P.S. Вы с кем по-английски все разговариваете? Вопрос был, вроде, на русском языке задан...


Вам я отвечу по-русски, но нас читают и англоязычные. Это во-первых.

Во-вторых, найдите хоть где-нибудь, кроме данной ветки, чтобы калачиками называли О-образное искривление ног. Находится нечто другое.
Складывать, сворачивать, подгибать, гнуть, поджимать ноги калачиками можно. Но это будет совершенно определённая поза в положении сидя, а не искривление ног.
Журнальный зал | Из цикла "Великая степь"
Услышав слова Тумбинай и Онон, Уодхэ открыл рот и оглядел людей, сидевших, как и он, поджав под себя ноги калачиками. — Пусть живет у нас.
Чайхана в Малайзии - Cказки о Малайзии - upita - LiveJournal
19 февр. 2010 г. - Мы, конечно, не жалея ног, уселись за дастарханом, свернув ноги калачиками. Хотя, у кого калачик сложился. А у кого с непривычки ...
Каталог сект. Секты в России. Индия глазами православного ...
... врать не буду, но, говорят, жестко, а с шести до десяти открывается какой-то второй канал, и вот тут надо гнуть ноги калачиками, что-то такое делать, ...
antshouse_russia_part2
Разноцветному, что тебе платье в два таньга туземке! Широко, необъятно раскинутому солнцу! Торговцы – ноги калачиками – сидели возле целых гор ...

В-третьих, ковылять на карачках или четвереньках (и нести при этом что-то в руках, или руками делать) вполне возможно - причём без цирка и фокусов, в самых различных мыслимых ситуациях. Вам этого делать самому не предлагаю - даже пытаться не советую.
Синкретизм образов солярных богов и божеств в образах: орёл ...
... крича, // Покатилось в темный пролом - // По крутому склону его, // По каменным уступам его; // Цепляясь ручонками кое-как, // Ковыляя на четвереньках ...
Александр Лоскутов. Высшая ценность - Русская фантастика
Ковыляя на четвереньках, подобрал меч, неловко сунув его обратно в ножны. Размотал исполосованное в лапшу полотенце.
Персональный сайт - Коррупция в спецслужбах. - Правда А
Кинулись на зов ее лизоблюды, ковыляя на четвереньках, скуля от вожделения да зады подставляя, рыкнула тварь от радости!!! Что вновь восстал ад.
Бурным остатком сил, я устало плетусь домой и на коленях к л ...
Бурным остатком сил, я устало плетусь домой и на коленях к лестнице ползу, ковыляя на четвереньках. Пью покой ...
Капитан наказывает нас
Я бросилась за ним, ковыляя на четвереньках, слезы внезапно вновь брызнули из моих глаз, я продолжала умолять его наказать меня. Так я ползла за ...
Блог Алекса Брагина: Взрослые дети доктора Саманты Пинкбоу ...
22 мая 2013 г. - Еле ковыляя на четвереньках (а руки по-прежнему были соединены варежкиной веревочкой, а ноги были по-прежнему соединены ...
Читать "Заморозь мне «Маргариту»" - Хендерсон Лорен ... - ЛитМир
... прохрипел Салли, ковыляя на четвереньках и через шнуровку купальника выставив на обозрение задницу. Я смотрела на Салли и понимала, что он ...

В-четвёртых, младенцы в возрасте до года начинают ходить (после того, как освоили ползание), ковыляя именно на четвереньках (карачках), а не как-то иначе, перед тем, как окончательно встать и ходить на двух ногах  При этом игрушек из кулачков они не выпускают. Это совершенно нормально.


----------



## Vovan

> У коровы рога калачиком, круто согнуты внутрь. Плести пальцы калачиком.
> 
> Сесть калачиком, поджав ноги накрест.
> 
> Калачить что, сгибать калачем. Закалачить руки назад. Подкалачить ноги, скалачить.
> 
> Выдержки из словаря Даля.



Я понимаю Набокова так:


> Со ступеньки встал и пошел, с выпученным серым, *пупастым* животом (=пупок навыкате), мужского пола младенец, ковыляя на *калачиках* (=на полусогнутых ногах ?) и стараясь нести зараз три апельсина, неизменно один роняя, пока сам не упал.


----------



## Vovan

По поводу bow-legged из англоязычной версии:


> Babies are born bowlegged because of their position in the womb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. P. Marazzi / Science Source
> *You may notice bowleggedness more as your child starts to stand and walk*, but typically the legs gradually straighten out. By age 3, most kids no longer appear bowlegged. And by age 7 or 8, most children's legs have reached the angle they'll retain into adulthood.
> 
> 
> Bowlegs | BabyCenter


----------



## Maroseika

rusita preciosa said:


> Interesting... In the English version the belly is taut:  very flat and firm, the opposite of выпученный.


I think 'taut' here means tight. In this case the kid was rather full up, than rickety.



Rosett said:


> 192 - Энциклопедиум
> enc.biblioclub.ru/termin/23610170_192
> Ср. _*пупастый*_ «с глазами навыкате».


Sorry, but this is an error of optical text recognition: the word meant in this dictionary is лупастый.


----------



## Q-cumber

Я не вполне понимаю, вы с кем спорите? С Набоковым? Речь шла об интерпретации конкретных слов в авторском тексте.  Вы предложили заведомо ошибочный вариант, который никак нельзя натянуть на исходный контекст, как бы нам всем этого не хотелось. Выше я привёл английский перевод фразы, который ясно показывает, что имел в виду автор (...waddled off, bowlegged...). Но вы продолжаете настаивать на своём, отрицая очевидное. 

Глагол "ковылять" означает "идти, хромая или медленно, с трудом передвигая ноги" (см. словари). Ergo, приведённые вами примеры ни что иное , как примеры семантически некорректного применения слова, коих можно нагуглить в этих ваших гуглях великое множество.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> I think 'taut' here means tight. In this case the kid was rather full up, than rickety.


Yes,  I think it's 'very tight from being pulled or stretched' (Merriam-Webster), с выпирающим пупком...


----------



## rusita preciosa

Maroseika said:


> I think 'taut' here means tight.


True, may be the meaning evolved with time.
I think most people would interpret the collocation *taut stomach* as very flat and lean (e.g. enter "taut stomach" in google images).


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Как же он мог ползти на карачках, позвольте узнать, неся при этом три апельсина?
> 
> Привожу цитату из английской версии рассказа: "A pantless infant of the male sex, with a taut mud-grey little belly, jerkily stepped down from a doorstep and waddled off, bowlegged, trying to carry three oranges at once, but continuously dropping the variable third, until he fell himself...


Если вы прочитаете чуть дальше, то узнаете, что "мгновенно у него все отняла тремя руками девочка с тяжелым ожерельем вокруг смуглой шеи и в длинной, как у цыганки, юбке. "
http://media.leidenuniv.nl/legacy/nabokov-rasskazy.pdf

Если вас смущают три апельсина в руках на карачках и не смущают "калачики", то как вы объясните столь необычное медицинское явление трех рук у одной девочки - при буквальном прочтении Набокова?


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> I think 'taut' here means tight. In this case the kid was rather full up, than rickety.


The English version also says that the belly was "little," as opposed to full.


Maroseika said:


> Sorry, but this is an error of optical text recognition: the word meant in this dictionary is лупастый.


I have no means to validate OCR results, but the omission can change only a little. "Пупастый" is built around the same pattern as "лупастый", and such a "пупок" protruded as if in "лупастый (глаз)" is pretty common in little babies.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> "Пупастый" is built around the same pattern as "лупастый"


This is exactly what I wrote - пупастый is quite natural word. But still it is not encountered in the dictionaries, being just an occasionalism.
Anyway, I hope you agree that пупастый doesn't mean "bulging eyes"?

As for "three hands", it's sense seems to me quite evident, although still leaves some room for interpretation. But fortunately, in the case of калачики we know the answer from the horse's mouth: it means 'bowlegged' and nothing more.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> As for "three hands", it's sense seems to me quite evident, although still leaves some room for interpretation. But fortunately, in the case of калачики we know the answer from the horse's mouth: it means 'bowlegged' and nothing more.


An evidence of three hands, how?
From comparison of the text in both languages, one can conclude only that, within the scope of the discussion, they are highly controversial between each other and there is absolutely no grounds for direct parallel translation, as you are trying to present it.
"Выпученный живот" is rendered as "taut little belly", "пупастый" is conveniently ignored, "три руки" in the same sentence become "her more nimble and more numerous hands," (???) which makes even less sense of it, if at all. And now you are trying to prove that "на калачиках" were meant to be "bowlegged", while "ноги калачиками" in Russian stands for legs sharply bent as for seating, incompatible with a moving gait.
My point is the following: while an English "infant" of a toddler age is able to step down and waddle (ковылять), bowlegged, a Russian "младенец" (which can be of under one year, at most) may only crawl on his four, either bowlegged or not.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Если вы прочитаете чуть дальше, то узнаете, что "мгновенно у него все отняла тремя руками девочка с тяжелым ожерельем вокруг смуглой шеи и в длинной, как у цыганки, юбке. "
> http://media.leidenuniv.nl/legacy/nabokov-rasskazy.pdf
> 
> Если вас смущают три апельсина в руках на карачках и не смущают "калачики", то как вы объясните столь необычное медицинское явление трех рук у одной девочки - при буквальном прочтении Набокова?


Меня очень смущают "калачики". Я по-прежнему не понимаю откуда взялось это слово. Возможно - из "семейного сленга" Набоковых. Или у автора возникла ассоциация между пухлыми ножками малыша и данным хлебобулочным изделием. Как бы то ни было, Владимир Владимирович решил использовать "калачики" таким своеобычным образом. Но ребус мы, вроде, разгадали всеобщими усилиями. А анализ произведений автора оставим критикам.



> У коровы рога калачиком. круто согнуты внутрь.(Даль)


----------



## Q-cumber

Re. "Тремя руками": я думаю, здесь имеется в виду "проворно, быстро, жадно отобрала". Ср. выражение "жрать в три горла" (жадно, много есть). 

P.S. А вот, кстати, и подтверждение:


> В три руки
> *1.* _Дон._ Очень быстро. СДГ 3, 98. *2.* _Волг._ Дружно, сообща. Глухов1988, 16.


----------



## Vovan

Q-cumber said:


> А анализ произведений автора оставим критикам.


Некоторые уже проанализировали, как выясняется...


----------



## Q-cumber

Vovan said:


> Некоторые уже проанализировали, как выясняется...


Ага, очень интересные соображения.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Некоторые уже проанализировали, как выясняется...


Данный анализ свидетельствует о том, что перед нами не автоперевод, а заново написанный на другом языке рассказ c сохранением канвы повествования, но не буквы, что собственно автору делать гораздо проще и естественней, дабы не впадать в безнадёжный поиск точных языковых соответствий.

Критик же, ничтоже сумняся, называет "восполнением аллитераций в тех же смысловых точках", например, замену "выпученного пупастого" на "little belly", даже не заметив, что "пупастый"-то как раз совершенно выпал на английском; но при этом совершенно не задаётся вопросом, что откуда в таком тексте могли изначально взяться "три руки": потрясающая деталь, которая, однако, не обыгрывается далее в рассказе нигде; критик же констатирует на данном месте "утрату аллитераций" в русском тексте по сравнению с английским. И "калачики", и "bow-legged" для критика "странны", и он даже не пытается трактовать их смысл с целью перевода, ограничиваясь данностью и констатацией "сохранения ритма структуры предложения при полном её изменении".(??)

У других критиков в другом месте есть мнение, что ключом к пониманию является несомненно знакомая Набокову с детства икона Богородицы "троеручица", навеянная ему мгновенно запечатлённой сценой с младенцем и троерукой девой в цыганской хламиде, порождённой такой ассоциацией.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Меня очень смущают "калачики". Я по-прежнему не понимаю откуда взялось это слово. Возможно - из "семейного сленга" Набоковых. Или у автора возникла ассоциация между пухлыми ножками малыша и данным хлебобулочным изделием. Как бы то ни было, Владимир Владимирович решил использовать "калачики" таким своеобычным образом. Но ребус мы, вроде, разгадали всеобщими усилиями. А анализ произведений автора оставим критикам.


Давайте исходить из того, что Набоков - великий мастер слова, неоднократно выдвигавшийся на Нобелевскую премию и к слову относящийся бережно и словом на ветер не бросающийся. Так вот, словом "калачиками" можно назвать только сильно согнутые ноги, причём не искривлённые от рождения или болезни, а именно согнутые в суставах нормальным физиологическим (кинезиологическим) образом. Ходить на таких "калачиках" (в отличие от тех же "карачек") решительно невозможно - можно только сидеть.

Для своего доказательства найдите хотя бы одно независимое упоминание любой ходьбы "на калачиках" в любой литературе или интернете. Тогда всеобщими усилиями ребус можно будет считать разгаданным.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> У других критиков в другом месте есть мнение, что ключом к пониманию является несомненно знакомая Набокову с детства икона Богородицы "троеручица", навеянная ему мгновенно запечатлённой сценой с младенцем и троерукой девой в цыганской хламиде, порождённой такой ассоциацией.


В таком случае и я предложу свое мнение.
Ключ к пониманию - _итальянская_ сказка "Три апельсина", несомненно знакомая Набокову с детства. (Напомню, что действие рассказа происходит в Фиальте, вымышленном городе _Средиземноморья_.)
В сказке юнец-герой заполучает заветные три апельсина, но в итоге их лишается, получая взамен красавицу-дочь Короля Апельсинов.
Как вам версия?


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> В таком случае и я предложу свое мнение.
> Ключ к пониманию - _итальянская_ сказка "Три апельсина", несомненно знакомая Набокову с детства. (Напомню, что действие рассказа происходит в Фиальте, вымышленном городе _Средиземноморья_.)
> В сказке юнец-герой заполучает заветные три апельсина, но в итоге их лишается, получая взамен красавицу-дочь Короля Апельсинов.
> Как вам версия?


Никак. 
Калачики-то где? И младенец сам? А троеручица?


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Re. "Тремя руками": я думаю, здесь имеется в виду "проворно, быстро, жадно отобрала". Ср. выражение "жрать в три горла" (жадно, много есть).
> 
> P.S. А вот, кстати, и подтверждение:


Разве вы не чувствуете разницу между "тремя руками" и "в три руки"?


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Калачики-то где? И младенец сам? А троеручица?


А я об англоязычной версии Набокова говорю.
Там многоручица и bowlegged.

Последнее переводится в т.ч. "косолапый" (НБАРС). В словаре Ожегова читаем переносное значение "косолапый": то же, что косорукий  = неуклюжий, с неловкими движениями рук.
Многоручица же - своего рода противоположность.
Апельсины выдвигаются на первый план...

В общем, читайте/перечитывайте "Три апельсина" - и сами всё поймете!


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> А я об англоязычной версии Набокова говорю.
> Там многоручица и bowlegged.
> 
> Последнее переводится в т.ч. "косолапый" (НБАРС). В словаре Ожегова читаем переносное значение "косолапый": то же, что косорукий  = неуклюжий, с неловкими движениями рук.
> Многоручица же - своего рода противоположность.
> Апельсины выдвигаются на первый план...
> 
> В общем, читайте/перечитывайте "Три апельсина" - и сами всё поймете!


Как-то сложно у вас... Противоположность кому (или чему)? Косорукости (или кривоногости)? В английской версии, написанной заново совершенно другими словами для совершенного другого читателя, такой подоплёки как раз нет.
Апельсины вообще несущественны для понимания. Речь идёт о художественных образах. В них раскрывается творчество Набокова,  а не в апельсинах.

Ключевое же слово, на мой взгляд - "младенец"; с него начинается логичный путь к Богоматери-троеручице. Участники дискуссии старательно игнорируют данный факт, так как в гипотезу ковыляния на двух калачиках младенец не укладывается.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Разве вы не чувствуете разницу между "тремя руками" и "в три руки"?


Разница только в том, что "тремя руками" органично вписывается в канву набоковского текста, а "в три руки" смотрелось бы здесь, как на корове седло. У меня это авторское выражение вообще не вызывает никаких вопросов или затруднений в понимании. Напротив, в голове сразу возникает образ проворных детских ручек. Кстати сказать, и "калачики" меня бы совершенно не напрягли при чтении рассказа. Я бы даже задумываться не стал об их суверенном смысле. Всё предложение в целом красиво, гармонично и совершенно понятно. Я буквально вижу эту картинку. В этом и состоит мастерство автора, который *владеет *языком.


----------



## igusarov

Мне почему-то кажется, что этот отрывок можно понять, не прибегая к поискам теологической или сказочной подоплёки.

У карапуза было три апельсина - на один больше, чем рук. И он никак не мог с ними управиться. Девочка же схватила апельсины так, как будто у неё было по руке на апельсин. Т.е. все сразу одним мигом, проворно и ловко, не испытывая никаких затруднений из-за недостаточного количества рук. К тому же хватание тремя руками вызывает ассоциации с выражением "загребать обеими руками", что вкупе со вскользь упомянутыми цыганскими аттрибутами создаёт образ этакой жадной маленькой пройдохи.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Vovan said:


> Там многоручица и bowlegged.
> 
> Последнее переводится в т.ч. "косолапый" (НБАРС). В словаре Ожегова читаем переносное значение "косолапый": то же, что косорукий  = неуклюжий, с неловкими движениями рук.


Bowlegged это скорее кривоногий. Косолапый - pigeon-toed.


----------

